# LOOKING TO STUD: HRCH T&G's Midnight Assassin MH "BO" Son of Aces High lll



## SizzleSoftball (Nov 26, 2013)

*LOOKING TO STUD: HRCH T&G's Midnight Assassin MH "BO" Son of Aces High lll*

AT THE AGE OF 14 MONTHS HE PASSED HIS FIRST MASTER HUNTER TEST AND HAS FINISHED 5 PASSES AT THE AGE OF 2 and passed his 6th test at age 3 and has his Master Title. HE HAS ALSO PASSED 4 HRC FINISHED TESTS BEFORE 16 MONTHS AND JUST PASSED 2 MORE TO GET HIS HRCH TITLE AT AGE 2. HE IS AN EXCEPTIONAL MARKER AND LOVES TO HUNT WATERFOWL. HE IS ALSO GREAT AROUND KIDS AND VERY LOVEABLE. SIRE: CNAFC-CFC-FC-AFC Aces High III “Willie” 1998 Retriever Hall of Fame Website: aceshighiii.com DAM: HRCH MAD RIVER'S SUPERNOVA MH "STAR” HRCH MAD RIVER'S SUPERNOVA MH, "STAR” IS PROVING TO BE AN EXCELLENT PRODUCER BY PRODUCING THE 2013 HIGH POINT DERBY CHAMPION, KIRKWOOD'S ACE OF LONE STAR "LEXIE" WITH 77 DERBY POINTS (OPEN AND AMATEUR JAMS AT 26 MONTHS)! STAR IS THE DAM OF OUR TALENTED AND LOVING GIRL, BLAZE WHO HAS EARNED HER MASTER HUNTER TITLE AND QA2 TITLE AND NOW COMPETING IN ALL AGE STAKES. STAR HAS PRODUCED ADDITIONAL QAA, MH'S AND PUPS ON THE NATIONAL DERBY LIST. STAR IS A VERY TRACTABLE, INTELLIGENT AND ENERGETIC RETRIEVER WHO LIVES TO RETRIEVE. SHE IS IMPRESSIVELY STYLISH AND FAST. A TRUE PLEASURE TO WATCH AND TRAIN. STAR HAS AN INTENSE RETRIEVING DESIRE IN WATER AND FIELD. STAR IS AN EXCELLENT MARKER AND A TEAM PLAYER THAT GIVES HER ALL TO PLEASE HER HANDLER. STAR ALSO HAS AN "OFF SWITCH" AND HAS A VERY LOVING AND AFFECTIONATE PERSONALITY THAT IS A JOY TO BE PART OF THE FAMILY. Rapid City, SD email me with questions: [email protected]

STUD FEE: $800.00


----------

